# Introduction



## Cuthbert125 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi dear,
I am Cuthbert from California USA. I am new one for this forum.
Here I want more friends for getting advice and sharing information about health, fitness and nutrition.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Cuthbert125* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to your impute


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM...............


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

We are glad to have you in the community. I'm sure you be very pleased and surprised at all the great information available to you here.


----------



## swollen (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ellien (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

